# Man found barely conscious hanging in tree



## deevo (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.allistonherald.com/allistonherald/article/146566

Happened not to far away from me, apparently the guys going to pull through. Not sure how his harness got stuck around his neck? Maybe it was his lanyard, just happened not to long ago. I have a few friends on the fire dept there, if I get anymore details I'll pass them along.


----------



## deevo (Oct 1, 2009)

Was just talking to some fellow firefighters from Alliston and the guy was armed with a poulan saw! 2 ladders up against the tree. Was tied into the tree with a small rope, it's still unknown though how he ended up the way he was. He's not talking much to the OPP due to not being insured and Ministry of Labour officials that attended. He's going to pull through, but his tree cutting with ladders days are over!


----------

